# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Thông tin đồng nát :)

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, em lập thớt này mong các cụ có lang thang bãi máy thấy gì hay hay thì post lên đây, bà con nhà mình ai cần thì mua ợ.

Bãi Tam trinh có 2 cái đế bàn chữ T máy bào vuông vức, rãnh chữ T 2-3 mặt gì đó, mỗi cạnh khoảng 60cm, rỗng giữa, vài cái bàn trượt hộp dài cỡ 1,2m, cụ nào cần ra mờ khênh về ợ  :Smile: 
Bãi Quan độ có cái đế máy cnc chi đó bằng đá, tầm 3m x 2m, dày 30cm, giá bán 13 củ thì phải, con này về làm bàn map hơi bị khủng  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Khoa C3

Em tưởng bàn T rỗng giữa là bàn máy đột chứ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em tưởng bàn T rỗng giữa là bàn máy đột chứ.


Hì, sorry bác, em nói không rõ, ý em là không phải nó đặc ạ, còn các mặt nó vẫn liền,  có 1-2 mặt gì đấy nó không liền, nhòm vào thấy ở giữa là rỗng rồi nó tạo gân thui, lúc nào chạy qua em chộp ảnh các bác coi chơi  :Smile:

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## ahdvip

Tiện đây anh nào ở Sài Gòn đi dạo bãi thấy cái bàn rãnh T nào kích thước khoảng 400x600 hoặc 500x700 hoặc trong khoảng gần gần đó thì hú em liền nha.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

không có cỡ đó nhưng 230x600 được không Vip ???? trên Thanh Hùng xếp cả chồng kìa , lên mà hốt 1 tấm về , nhưng khuyến mãi hơi nhiều lổ.

----------

ahdvip, Huudong, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

> không có cỡ đó nhưng 230x600 được không Vip ???? trên Thanh Hùng xếp cả chồng kìa , lên mà hốt 1 tấm về , nhưng khuyến mãi hơi nhiều lổ.


mấy cái trên đó dày không anh, rẻ rẻ lên hốt 2 cái về ghép lại cũng được đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> mấy cái trên đó dày không anh, rẻ rẻ lên hốt 2 cái về ghép lại cũng được đấy


em nhớ mang máng là cở 35mm, c
ó cả tấm cỡ 400x600 nhưng dầy hơn, rãnh T trên 2 mặt luôn 

b.r

----------

ahdvip

----------


## Nam CNC

đúng như bác Linh nói đó , trên đó có cả chục tấm 400x600 luôn , thép luôn hay sao đó chứ không phải gang , nhưng nó bị khoan một số lổ trên đó để gá đồ hay sao đó nên nó không đẹp mỹ mãn , nhưng chỉ cần đúng kĩ thuật thì quá ok. Mỗi tấm được bán giá tầm 2tr thì phải , cứ lên xem và hỏi giá trực tiếp đi.

----------

ahdvip, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

dày cỡ đó là vừa đẹp rồi, để mai mốt đi ghé hỏi luôn. Con máy làm xong cứ để nằm im đó cũng buồn, dù gì em nó cũng có 4 bộ ASM98 trong đó  :Wink:

----------


## ngocsut

Các bác cho em hỏi cái chỗ bán bàn rãnh T như bác Nam nói là ở khu nào thế ạ, em vào sài gòn chơi cũng muốn xí xớn tham quan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luyến

Bàn chữ t hình vuông rỗng ở giữa như anh Tuấn nói đó là bàn máy của máy khoan cần. Gần nhà em có 1 máy khoan cần khủng cũng dùng 1 bàn gá phôi như vậy. Phôi có thể gá ở các mặt của khối lập phương đó bác ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

chổ bán bàn rãnh T ở HCM là bãi Thanh Hùng trên đường Ao Đôi quận Tân Phú thì phải.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## anhcos

Bàn rãnh T nếu lỗ quá, mình mua que hàn gang về hàn lại rồi mài một lượt cho đẹp chắc cũng được nhỉ. 
Hồi xưa mình mua cái bàn còn ngon, nhưng giờ nó bị cày chi chít nên tính tuốt lại em nó theo cách này.

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em cũng đang rắp tâm kiếm cái bàn chữ T rộng 500, dài 1m, có cụ nào thấy ở đâu chỉ cho em với. pls  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

> chổ bán bàn rãnh T ở HCM là bãi Thanh Hùng trên đường Ao Đôi quận Tân Phú thì phải.


cảm ơn bác Nam đã chỉ em chỗ vãn cảnh quá đẹp và xa vãi, khu đấy có bãi rã máy CNC rõ to mà không chơi cân ký, cái gì muốn mua cũng phải khuân cả thúng. Còn bác Thanh Hùng bán hàng rõ dễ mến nhưng bàn T thì có bác vừa ghé hốt cả chục em chừa lại mỗi 1 em nặng muốn xỉu, tiếc chảy ke  :Frown:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

À ai quan tâm BT 30 thì nhanh chân , thấy Thanh Hùng chuẩn bị rã mấy cái máy tapping của fanuc thì thấy có nhiều em ATC BT 30 lắm nhưng không phải built-in , có vẻ nó gắn âm vào cái cần của trục Z , chán nhỉ.

có lô ray HRS25 cực ngon tầm 4-8 cây dài 900 , thêm 4 cây visme bi phi 25 ren 4 dài 7-800mm hành trình tầm 500-600 , doublle nut , chất lượng tuyệt vời , cấp chính xác C2Z của NSK , ai ham hố thì hốt nhé , em hết ham rồi .


Sáng nay ghé Thanh Hùng có cái bàn máy hơi đẹp , tầm 250-600mm , dày 30mm cộng thêm 2 cái ngàm mang cá , đem về bào hay phay 2 cái ngàm đi thì có cái bàn chữ T tuyệt đẹp à , tầm 50Kg chứ không ít hơn.

----------

anhcos, ít nói, nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> À ai quan tâm BT 30 thì nhanh chân , thấy Thanh Hùng chuẩn bị rã mấy cái máy tapping của fanuc thì thấy có nhiều em ATC BT 30 lắm nhưng không phải built-in , có vẻ nó gắn âm vào cái cần của trục Z , chán nhỉ.
> 
> có lô ray HRS25 cực ngon tầm 4-8 cây dài 900 , thêm 4 cây visme bi phi 25 ren 4 dài 7-800mm hành trình tầm 500-600 , doublle nut , chất lượng tuyệt vời , cấp chính xác C2Z của NSK , ai ham hố thì hốt nhé , em hết ham rồi .
> 
> 
> Sáng nay ghé Thanh Hùng có cái bàn máy hơi đẹp , tầm 250-600mm , dày 30mm cộng thêm 2 cái ngàm mang cá , đem về bào hay phay 2 cái ngàm đi thì có cái bàn chữ T tuyệt đẹp à , tầm 50Kg chứ không ít hơn.


có ra bãi cũng ko mua đc giá tốt. phải có quen biết . tốt nhân canh me mua của cụ Nam giá cũng bằng bãi mà có người chọn hộ cho tội gì . :3

----------


## Luyến

Em lại khoái đi bãi hơn. Lúc đi bãi bôi một ít dầu vào tay, bôi ít vào quần áo ra đó tha hồ nhặt ông bán hàng thấy tay chân mình dầu mỡ biết ngay là thợ không dám bán đắt.

----------


## solero

> Em lại khoái đi bãi hơn. Lúc đi bãi bôi một ít dầu vào tay, bôi ít vào quần áo ra đó tha hồ nhặt ông bán hàng thấy tay chân mình dầu mỡ biết ngay là thợ không dám bán đắt.


Giám đốc cty mà nhiều chiêu ghê nhỉ hehe. Lúc nào bác đi bãi mượn quần áo của anh em là được luôn mà.

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

cái bãi bên hưng yên mà bác khoa C 3 chỉ em hồi trước giờ dẹp tiệm rồi , tay chủ bãi để thằng cha bán hàng giá loạn xà ngầu dẹp là phải ,thích hét mấy thì hét

----------


## Luyến

Bãi đó dưới chân cầu phú thụy bác ạ. Hôm trước có bác nói cho em biết òi, em thích ra đó chọn dao và đã mua ở đó 1 máy cắt nhôm. 

@ kem
Mựơn quần áo của bác thì lại mua được giá cực rẻ vì bác chủ biết đây là khách quen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

> Em lại khoái đi bãi hơn. Lúc đi bãi bôi một ít dầu vào tay, bôi ít vào quần áo ra đó tha hồ nhặt ông bán hàng thấy tay chân mình dầu mỡ biết ngay là thợ không dám bán đắt.


Bác Luyến chơi "bẩn" quá, hehehe

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm nay chạy qua bãi rác Tam chinh chộp ảnh bàn chữ T của máy đục thì hổng còn, chỉ còn cái bàn này, phủ bì 670x700, bác nào cần thì khuân về nhá, bàn dày cỡ 4cm

----------


## anhxco

> Hôm nay chạy qua bãi rác Tam chinh chộp ảnh bàn chữ T của máy đục thì hổng còn, chỉ còn cái bàn này, phủ bì 670x700, bác nào cần thì khuân về nhá, bàn dày cỡ 4cm


không có cái ảnh nào minh họa à bác!?

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em bấm rồi mờ nó không lên hay sao ý  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bãi đó dưới chân cầu phú thụy bác ạ. Hôm trước có bác nói cho em biết òi, em thích ra đó chọn dao và đã mua ở đó 1 máy cắt nhôm. 
> 
> @ kem
> Mựơn quần áo của bác thì lại mua được giá cực rẻ vì bác chủ biết đây là khách quen.


anh luyến chỉ rõ đường đi ra cái bãi này giúp e đc ko,e cũng qua đó rồi mà tìm ko ra,hỏi dân ở đó cũng chịu,có mỗi dưới gầm cầu có bãi máy xây dựng thôi

----------


## itanium7000

Đúng là đồng nát ve chai, nhìn kinh dị quá.

----------


## Khoa C3

> anh luyến chỉ rõ đường đi ra cái bãi này giúp e đc ko,e cũng qua đó rồi mà tìm ko ra,hỏi dân ở đó cũng chịu,có mỗi dưới gầm cầu có bãi máy xây dựng thôi


Qua gầm cầu tới vòng tròn, nhìn xéo sang bên trái chỗ quán cafe.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

hoho,thank anh Khoa nhiều,mà anh hay đi bãi này có tí kinh nghiệm mua hàng gì ko,em muốn qua đó mua ít mũi khoan với taro,nghe nói ở đây dao cụ nhiều

----------


## Nam CNC

cái bàn rãnh T của máy bắn tia lửa điện , bằng gang nguyên khối , còn con động cơ kéo công nghiệp bên trên , con đó chạy trâu bò 24/24 chuyện thường , thấy nó có cái móc thì chắc trên 30kg rồi , ai có nhu cầu hốt con đó về xài hơi bị ngon à , mà không biết còn lên điện không ta ?

----------


## Khoa C3

quen rồi nên ko cần king nghiệm nữa, haha. Mũi khoan dao taro còn ngon cứ ngang giá tàu new là được rồi.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Tuấn

> hoho,thank anh Khoa nhiều,mà anh hay đi bãi này có tí kinh nghiệm mua hàng gì ko,em muốn qua đó mua ít mũi khoan với taro,nghe nói ở đây dao cụ nhiều


Bãi ấy dẹp rồi bác ơi  :Frown: 




> cái bàn rãnh T của máy bắn tia lửa điện , bằng gang nguyên khối , còn con động cơ kéo công nghiệp bên trên , con đó chạy trâu bò 24/24 chuyện thường , thấy nó có cái móc thì chắc trên 30kg rồi , ai có nhu cầu hốt con đó về xài hơi bị ngon à , mà không biết còn lên điện không ta ?


Mô tơ nhiều lắm ạ, servo cũng lắm, chủ yếu là vỡ vỏ hết rùi bác ạ, drive chắc chắn ko có. Em chịu không biết cách thử mấy con servo này với lị đấu vào biến tần em cũng chịu nốt  :Smile:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bãi ấy dẹp rồi bác ơi 
> 
> 
> 
> Mô tơ nhiều lắm ạ, servo cũng lắm, chủ yếu là vỡ vỏ hết rùi bác ạ, drive chắc chắn ko có. Em chịu không biết cách thử mấy con servo này với lị đấu vào biến tần em cũng chịu nốt


bác biết HN còn bãi nào có ko,e đi lượm ít về dùng,e tính chế cái máy taro sợ gẫy mũi nên kiếm loại này cho rẻ.
cái bãi tắm trinh này khi nào có đợt hàng máy móc về thì có đồ ngon còn thường thì đúng nghĩa đồng nát thôi.động cơ với đồ điện thì cũng có nhưng để mưa nắng ko che đậy gì chắc về cũng chả còn ngon.với lại ở đây ko chuyên về mấy món cnc nên nhiều khi thợ làm ko cẩn thận,trước em có xuống,thấy 1 cặp ray 25 cũng ngon nhưng thợ tháo cứ ào ào cuối cùng rơi mất nhiều bí quá nên em cũng thôi,ae muốn mua thì cứ tự mang dụng cụ đi mà tháo thôi

----------


## Diyodira

Ở HN mình thấy từ đường giải phóng rẻ vào hướng đi Hà Đông khỏang vài km hai bên đường nhiều máy móc phết.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thì nếu rẻ anh Tuấn mua cái bàn về mà dùng , làm bàn nguội hay lắp ráp máy có nó ngon lắm đó anh , còn không để dành DIY cái taro tự động gắn lên nó mà dùng anh.


Sẵn đây thấy bác KHoa có mua taro cũ về dùng , em toàn mua hàng mới thôi , không biết bác Khoa hay anh em nào khác biết cách mài mũi taro không ??? em thấy người ta bán tảo japan 2nd nhiều mà chưa bao giờ mua cái cũ cả.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Em mua thường chọn kỹ, lưak hàng chưa dùng. Ở Hà Nội thì mấy chỗ em phải mua theo chiếc, Hải Phòng bán theo cân, 600k/cân (taro, mũi khoan, phay) tính ra mũi nhỏ thì rất rẻ, có khi rẻ hơn cả tàu.
Taro thì em hay dùng lạoi xoắn giống mũi khoan, làm nhiều nỏ mẻ phần đâu, mài bay chỗ mẻ như mài mũi khoan là xong thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ nào ngoài bắc mà cần sắt hộp 180 dày10 giá 15k/kg, cây 6m thì bẩu em, em chỉ chỗ mua cho  :Smile: 
Còn muốn rẻ hơn thì sau tết em đặt ít hộp về chế cháo, chắc giá mềm hơn tẹo  :Smile:

----------

Luyến, trungdt

----------


## solero

Văn Môn đang có rất nhiều nguồn xuyến này.

Ước lượng 300W vào 220VAC ra chưa rõ (khoảng 20-40VAC)
Giá 450k/cặp (225K/cái)

----------

hahiengt

----------


## solero

Hôm rồi em nhặt 1 đôi vá víu 2 thành 1, giờ chạy ngon nhưng mất cơ cấu vặn, toàn phải đẩy đẩy, đang định đi tiện lại cơ cấu vặn.

----------


## anhxco

> Hôm rồi em nhặt 1 đôi vá víu 2 thành 1, giờ chạy ngon nhưng mất cơ cấu vặn, toàn phải đẩy đẩy, đang định đi tiện lại cơ cấu vặn.


Cái còn lại bị sao đấy cà rem!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hôm rồi em nhặt 1 đôi vá víu 2 thành 1, giờ chạy ngon nhưng mất cơ cấu vặn, toàn phải đẩy đẩy, đang định đi tiện lại cơ cấu vặn.


Thì mua cái cán của bác nào đó bán vừa rồi ấy gắn vào bác ạ

----------


## solero

> Cái còn lại bị sao đấy cà rem!


Ẻm còn lại đứt cáp, màn hình không hiển thị gì. Cơ ẻm này con ngon hơn cả cơ ẻm kia mà không thay sang ngang được  :Frown:

----------


## hoctap256

ôi zời ơi có cái thước pame mà khổ thế......... mua thước mới có phải đỡ khổ cái thân ko  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Văn Môn đang có rất nhiều nguồn xuyến này.
> 
> Ước lượng 300W vào 220VAC ra chưa rõ (khoảng 20-40VAC)
> Giá 450k/cặp (225K/cái)
> 
> Đính kèm 7482


bên trái, có motor gì thía kia

----------


## solero

> bên trái, có motor gì thía kia


Yasawa 200-400W nhiều như nhợn con.

----------


## solero

> ôi zời ơi có cái thước pame mà khổ thế......... mua thước mới có phải đỡ khổ cái thân ko )


Em đâu như đại gia lắm xiền nhiều củ. Tổng chi phí cho 2 ẻm này có 150k thôi. Quan trọng là cái thú đào mồ dựng xác he he

----------


## anhxco

> Ẻm còn lại đứt cáp, màn hình không hiển thị gì. Cơ ẻm này con ngon hơn cả cơ ẻm kia mà không thay sang ngang được


Cà rem gửi a ngâm cứu đi, vào DN a hậu tạ sau  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Thì mua cái cán của bác nào đó bán vừa rồi ấy gắn vào bác ạ


Hàng đó là cơ học sao gắn vào hàng điện tử này đc ạ? Loại cơ học ở nhà em cũng có vài cái.




> Cà rem gửi a ngâm cứu đi, vào DN a hậu tạ sau


Nó chết hẳn rồi. Em đang tính biến nó thành cơ học. A định lấy món gì của nó ạ?

----------


## ít nói

có vặn chưa  bồ tèo

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Hôm rồi em nhặt 1 đôi vá víu 2 thành 1, giờ chạy ngon nhưng mất cơ cấu vặn, toàn phải đẩy đẩy, đang định đi tiện lại cơ cấu vặn.


Chỗ này nhìn quen quen. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
cái panme này dùng thế nào thế cụ Kem?htrc e nhìn thấy mà k đẩy đi đẩy lại đc nên e k lụm nữa.

----------


## Gamo

Mr. Quẹo bãi Q8 mới về mấy bộ servo Yaskawa, 1.5tr/bộ 100W (chưa trả giá)

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh Gamo ơi, ông Quẹo là ông nào vậy, bãi bên quận 8 Dương Bá Trạc có 5,6 tiệm liền kề, chả biết ai ra ai.

----------


## nhatson

> Anh Gamo ơi, ông Quẹo là ông nào vậy, bãi bên quận 8 Dương Bá Trạc có 5,6 tiệm liền kề, chả biết ai ra ai.


tiệm cuối bên trái

----------


## nhatson

hình bãi ngày xưa

----------


## ít nói

bãi ngày nay đã ko còn. mà ngoài này chả có cái bãi nào được như thế toàn bãi đồ vớ vỉn thế mới chán chứ à

----------


## Nam CNC

bãi trong hình làm gì không còn cha ít nói , chỉ là cái giá rẻ rẻ của ngày xưa không còn thôi , bởi vì mấy cha sinh viên cùi bắp mua thì ít mà nói thì nhiều , chỉ luôn nói rằng hàng này mắc lắm , xịn lắm thế là bãi nó tăng giá. Ngày trước bãi này toàn dân buôn đi bán lại vào mua chẳng có ma nào mua lẻ về xài , sau đó nó nổi tiếng quá , anh em thật thà giới thiệu nhiều quá nên mấy người bán hàng trong đó quên mất triết lí kinh doanh hàng sỉ rồi.... chỉ khoái bán lẻ cho mấy chú tập tành nghiện ve chai thôi... có hiểu biết thì đợi thời gian trong đó ế quá sang bãi cho người khác thì chúng em nhào vào ôm hàng thì lúc đó mới có giá rẻ thiệt sự.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe vào bãi cha mập hay cha Hùng bán ko cần nhìn mặt là thấy ghét rồi. Chắc chờ chừng nào anh Nam mở bãi thì anh em tha hồ mà có hàng ngon giá rẻ mà lục lọi, có khi còn được tư vấn thêm ít bí kiếp mà phòng thân ấy chứ. Kết mô-đen nhất anh Nam đấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): hehe

----------


## Huudong

> không có cỡ đó nhưng 230x600 được không Vip ???? trên Thanh Hùng xếp cả chồng kìa , lên mà hốt 1 tấm về , nhưng khuyến mãi hơi nhiều lổ.


Thanh Hùng Ao Đôi đúng không bác?

----------


## Huudong

> bãi trong hình làm gì không còn cha ít nói , chỉ là cái giá rẻ rẻ của ngày xưa không còn thôi , bởi vì mấy cha sinh viên cùi bắp mua thì ít mà nói thì nhiều , chỉ luôn nói rằng hàng này mắc lắm , xịn lắm thế là bãi nó tăng giá. Ngày trước bãi này toàn dân buôn đi bán lại vào mua chẳng có ma nào mua lẻ về xài , sau đó nó nổi tiếng quá , anh em thật thà giới thiệu nhiều quá nên mấy người bán hàng trong đó quên mất triết lí kinh doanh hàng sỉ rồi.... chỉ khoái bán lẻ cho mấy chú tập tành nghiện ve chai thôi... có hiểu biết thì đợi thời gian trong đó ế quá sang bãi cho người khác thì chúng em nhào vào ôm hàng thì lúc đó mới có giá rẻ thiệt sự.


ak, bác Nam cho em hỏi xíu, bác còn cái bàu kẹp taro chỉnh lực nào không? nhượng lại cho em 1 cái.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này ra tạ uyên mua là có đủ , hay chạy lên quốc lộ 1 vào tiệm của Cường Cô đơn chắc đủ loại. Giá 250-300K 1 cái , mua mới thì vào Tùng Ngũ Kim nhé.

----------


## Huudong

> cái này ra tạ uyên mua là có đủ , hay chạy lên quốc lộ 1 vào tiệm của Cường Cô đơn chắc đủ loại. Giá 250-300K 1 cái , mua mới thì vào Tùng Ngũ Kim nhé.


Trong tạ uyên là đồ mới hả bác? bác chỉ giùm em tiệm tùng ngũ kim là đoạn nào vậy bác? thank bác

----------


## hung1706

Nó số 48 Tạ Uyên, gần ngã tư đường Hồng Bàng - Tạ Uyên đó bác, nằm bên tay phải đường hướng từ HB về 3-2 đấy

----------

Huudong

----------


## Nam CNC

trời bộ bác này muốn mua mới thiệt hả ? hàng TQ nghe đâu từ 600K trở lên ấy , hàng 250-300K là 2nd japan.

tham khảo thêm nhiều lựa chọn.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...bang-khoan-tay

----------


## Huudong

> trời bộ bác này muốn mua mới thiệt hả ? hàng TQ nghe đâu từ 600K trở lên ấy , hàng 250-300K là 2nd japan.
> 
> tham khảo thêm nhiều lựa chọn.
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...bang-khoan-tay


Nó có chuôi côn lắp vừa lên cái chuôi côn trên máy khoan không bác? nhân tiện bác cho em hỏi cái bầu của bác gắn dc taro M?, em thì em đang cần con gắn dc M18, bác có con nào tầm đó để lại cho em 1 con nhé, đội ơn bác !

----------


## Nam CNC

M18 lớn quá , em làm gì có , bác chịu khó vào Tạ uyên mua đồ 2nd hay mua mới nhé , loại có đuôi côn thì hình như cũng có bán luôn , nhưng loại đuôi côn gắn trên máy khoan mà taro được M18 thì em e là không có rồi.


Hàng này em mua em chế cháo xài thôi không có bán , những đồ em muốn bán em sẽ đăng , còn không đăng là chưa muốn bán hoặc không bán....

----------


## Huudong

> M18 lớn quá , em làm gì có , bác chịu khó vào Tạ uyên mua đồ 2nd hay mua mới nhé , loại có đuôi côn thì hình như cũng có bán luôn , nhưng loại đuôi côn gắn trên máy khoan mà taro được M18 thì em e là không có rồi.
> 
> 
> Hàng này em mua em chế cháo xài thôi không có bán , những đồ em muốn bán em sẽ đăng , còn không đăng là chưa muốn bán hoặc không bán....


thank bác nhiều.

----------


## solero

VM đang rã 2 ẻm Makino gì gì thấy nhiều ray khủng, vít cũng khủng, chạy AC servo. Nhà này bán đắt em không mua gì.

Có cục này 15K/kg. Cụ nào máu thì xúc. Em nó là trục Z của máy này. Được phay mài đẹp lắm.

----------

huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, con motor servo to cũng 1KW nhỉ, loại gì đó bác

----------


## Ga con

> VM đang rã 2 ẻm Makino gì gì thấy nhiều ray khủng, vít cũng khủng, chạy AC servo. Nhà này bán đắt em không mua gì.
> 
> Có cục này 15K/kg. Cụ nào máu thì xúc. Em nó là trục Z của máy này. Được phay mài đẹp lắm.


Trục Z này sao mà giống máy em thiết kế thế không biết (vát hình tam giác). Em làm mấy năm trước nhưng cứ để ủ, ráp tạm rồi để đó, giờ đang làm hoàn thiện lại nhưng thấy thiết kế không ổn nên vừa rồi em hàn thêm 2 miếng tam giác cho nó thành hình chữ nhật, tốn công quá, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Trục Z này sao mà giống máy em thiết kế thế không biết (vát hình tam giác). Em làm mấy năm trước nhưng cứ để ủ, ráp tạm rồi để đó, giờ đang làm hoàn thiện lại nhưng thấy thiết kế không ổn nên vừa rồi em hàn thêm 2 miếng tam giác cho nó thành hình chữ nhật, tốn công quá, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


vậy là gép 2 tam giác > hình chữ nhật ? lợi hại

----------


## Ga con

> vậy là gép 2 tam giác > hình chữ nhật ? lợi hại


Dạ cái này rất bất tiện khi gá đặt để bào/phay 2 mặt lắp ghép và mặt bắt ray do khó gá quá.

Ngày xưa em làm tam giác, khi đem đi bào ông thợ càu nhàu miết, nên phải về hàn thêm cái gá. Gia công xong rồi giờ thấy bất tiện (đầu tam giác nhỏ quá không giấu được cục đối trọng bên trong) nên em hàn luôn 2 tấm tam giác cho nó ra hình chữ nhật. Tốn công quá. Cái trụ của em giờ là 300x330, cao 800mm (còn thiếu ~60mm mới đủ thiết kế mới), nặng chắc ~ 120kg. Để chiều về em làm cái hình  :Wink: .
Thanks.

----------

Luyến, nhatson

----------


## racing boy

cái tông xanh bao nhiêu k /1kg hả bác

----------


## Ga con

Em thêm tý hình,
Sau khi hàn thêm thì nó ra như thế này


Giờ có thể gá đặt được. Sẽ đặt lên cái này


Muốn làm được thì phải dùng cái này, vì mấy món trên đều tính bằng trăm kg.


Em bắt chước bác Tuấn & bác Luyến, chắc phải rà lại bằng tay 2 cái mặt rãnh bắt ray trượt.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

bự cỡ này sao ko mua body cũ ? hay diy vì thik diy ợ?

----------


## Ga con

Dạ nếu mua máy hành trình cỡ em yêu cầu (min 460x350 mm) thì nhẹ nhất cũng tầm trên 2MT ạ. Đồ nhà em không chịu nổi. Cái ngõ nhà em bé quá xe cẩu không vào tận nhà được. Em vẫn còn 1 xác cỡ này, chưa mang về nhà được.
Em làm thì estimate chừng max 700kg, chân đế tháo rời được thì nhẹ hơn, làm được việc hơn  :Wink: . Hơn nữa nếu máy ụ Z nhẹ một chút, có thể kém cứng vững hơn (moment quán tính nhỏ hơn) nhưng gia tốc sẽ tốt hơn, có thể khắc được (vừa phay vừa khắc, phay đổi spin khác, khắc dùng 3kW China).

Cái ụ spindle. Em gia công trên máy nhỏ ở nhà, mặt đế 360x280, cả cục nặng chừng 30kg. Phay tạm thì được, khoan lỗ bắt ray chua như giấm. Spin CN 2k2 chỉ khoan được mũi 4mm, mũi 6mm không ăn nổi em phải dùng dao phay, tốc độ xuống có 35mm/p, mẻ mất 1 con dao phay, hic.


Máy em định khoe tý nhưng chắc chỉ có cho vào mục thông tin đồng nát này là hợp thôi, hu hu.


Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

em hỏi thiệt bác Gà con làm máy làm chi.... buồn tay phải làm à ??? em nhớ ngày trước lên xưởng chơi , khoe em mấy con toàn đắp chiếu với tạo chổ ở cho nhện.... công nhận bước vào con đường nghiện này khó cai quá , chỉ nặng trầm trọng hơn thôi, cũng may em tìm được công việc cho nó chứ không thôi cũng nổ cái đầu vì cái tội ham hố mua nhiều đồ.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

> em hỏi thiệt bác Gà con làm máy làm chi.... buồn tay phải làm à ??? em nhớ ngày trước lên xưởng chơi , khoe em mấy con toàn đắp chiếu với tạo chổ ở cho nhện.... công nhận bước vào con đường nghiện này khó cai quá , chỉ nặng trầm trọng hơn thôi, cũng may em tìm được công việc cho nó chứ không thôi cũng nổ cái đầu vì cái tội ham hố mua nhiều đồ.


Dạ giờ có việc cần mới mang ra nè anh. Mấy con kia em bán phân nửa rồi ạ.
Hồi trước bên xưởng toàn làm đồ siêu trường siêu trọng không à :Wink: , chả có việc nhiều cho mấy con loại như lày.
Giờ em cần nên phải hoàn thiện để xài  :Big Grin: 
Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... mấy bác nhà ta khỏe quá...

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà Mờ , mày cũng có cái bãi hoành tráng tại nhà rồi chứ có ít gì đâu , tao còn nể mày nữa mà hehehe.

----------


## nhatson

cấp báo, thông tin từ Mr NAMCNC
bãi dương bá trạc, mr sang đang thanh lý đồ điện 60k/1kg
bà con nào rảnh rỗi nhanh tay qua hốt

thanks mr NAMCNC

b.r

----------

CBNN, Gamo

----------


## CBNN

phơi nắng từ 12h -17h mới rước được em chân dài tới nách này về đó ah !

----------

nhatson, TigerHN

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bao nhiêu vậy ku?

----------


## Nam CNC

30K/1kg cu

----------

Gamo, nhatson, TigerHN

----------


## CBNN

con này về tới nhà là 2tr đó anh !

----------

Gamo, hungdn, huyquynhbk, nhatson, Ryan, TigerHN

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi tẹo ợ, cái của này dùng hay chế để làm gì bi chừ thì được ạ ? có người bạn cho em cái ngày ạ, ngồi ngắm mãi mà chưa biết nó dùng để mài cái gì :

----------


## Tran Hoi

> hình bãi ngày xưa


bãi này ở đâu vậy mọi người, cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ anh Tuấn , cái máy mài này chuyên dụng quá , nhìn mãi chưa ra nguyên lí để nó mài cái gì .... heheh , nhưng với bộ gá đó thì mài cây kim không được rồi anh ơi, khó mà độ chế lại lắm .

@ Tran Hoi , cái bãi này chụp hình cách đây cũng tầm 4 năm năm rồi , nó nằm ở bên Q8 , dưới cầu Nguyên Văn Cừ , đi thẳng theo Dương Bá TRạc gặp ngã 3 đèn xanh đỏ đầu tiên , quẹo trái , chạy thẳng hết đường là cái bãi đó đó , giờ đây cái bãi ấy như cái lò chém gà chém vịt , giá trên trời ,  nhưng mà cũng chẳng sao , đi dạo ngắm đồ , thấy cái quái gì hay hay tha về nghiên cứu thì ok... À nó ở Sài Gòn , bác ở tỉnh khác thì bó tay.

----------

Ga con, nhatson, Tran Hoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hì, em tìm ra cái mác này, chắc để mài mũi khoan các cụ ạ :

----------


## vanlam1102

ở gần nhà e. Khu vực gần Trảng Bom, gần Biên Hòa có vựa ve chai có bán mấy cái này. hôm nay đi qua vô tình phát hiện cái này có thể chế máy dc.
chính xác thì nó ở Hố Nai 3.
giá cả vùng nông thôn nhé các bác. nếu bác nào cần thì giá quá rẻ. 14k/Kg.

----------


## Nam CNC

rẻ dữ vậy Vân Lâm ???? tầm 20Kg không ? em mua giúp anh đi , chắc chắn được đền ơn đáp nghĩa xứng đáng.hehehe

----------


## nhatson

ko thấy hình ah

----------


## vanlam1102

Hình đây các bác

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhcos

> ở gần nhà e. Khu vực gần Trảng Bom, gần Biên Hòa có vựa ve chai có bán mấy cái này. hôm nay đi qua vô tình phát hiện cái này có thể chế máy dc.
> chính xác thì nó ở Hố Nai 3.


Bác cho cái vị trí trên bản đồ đi, nhà mình qua đó cũng gần nên dạo thử 1 chuyến.

----------


## vanlam1102

> Bác cho cái vị trí trên bản đồ đi, nhà mình qua đó cũng gần nên dạo thử 1 chuyến.


đối diện nhà thờ Thanh Hóa, có con đường a đi vào gần tới trường tiểu học.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

Trong bãi Q8 mới về hàng ray trượt và visme bi rất nhiều , bên bãi ngoài to nhất , bên anh Xệ sún răng , có rã máy ra nhiều món liên quan đến laser , đặc biệt có 5 con AC servo chà bá , 4 con 2kw , 1 con 3.2Kw , loại lỗ xuyên cốt , rất phù hợp chế máy tiện hay gì đó , hiệu panasonic , sản xuất năm 94 , torque con nhỏ là 19N.m, con lớn hình như tới 32N.m , quá bá đạo hột gạo , cốt của nó dạng mặt bích có lỗ ốc luôn.... quan trọng nhất là 50K/1kg , nhớ nói tên em là Nam ôm ốm hay mua đồ thì người ta bán đúng giá 50K/1kg nhé.

----------

Ga con, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ray + vit me cũng 50k/kg hở đại ca

----------


## vlmauto

Thèm nhỏ giọt luôn, chắc tối chủ nhật qua đó gặp Bác Xệ sún răng.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông cứ thích nhầm lẫn , 2 vế đàng hoàng , cái visme và ray thì bãi bên Chú Long , giá dao động từ 300-500K/1kg tuỳ theo cái bác bốc lên hehehe.

----------

nhatson

----------


## audiophilevn

> mấy ông cứ thích nhầm lẫn , 2 vế đàng hoàng , cái visme và ray thì bãi bên Chú Long , giá dao động từ 300-500K/1kg tuỳ theo cái bác bốc lên hehehe.


Tưởng chỉ 50k/kg thì chắc cũng không đến lượt ae

----------


## nhatson

> mấy ông cứ thích nhầm lẫn , 2 vế đàng hoàng , cái visme và ray thì bãi bên Chú Long , giá dao động từ 300-500K/1kg tuỳ theo cái bác bốc lên hehehe.


cnc bão hòa, dám có giá này lắm ah  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Chả có cái nào xài ngon anh ơi. Lúc trưa em cũng dạo.

Con motor Pana đó em chưa biết đi với driver nào nữa (loại enc kéo dây đai răng ra ngoài, có vẻ đi với driver đời cũ (Minas X) nhưng xem lại có vẻ không đúng), chạy được có 1.000rpm thôi. Có 2 cái driver cùng chủ nhưng nằm tuốt gần bãi Mr Dân.

Còn vít me ray trượt mọi người trước khi mua nhớ xem kỹ nhé, giờ hàng về hơn 50% là TW hay TQ. Hàng cũ TW kể cả nổi tiếng như Hiwin em thử rồi, rơ quá. Có thể vừa do chất lượng vừa do người dùng (dùng đến gần hỏng mới bỏ).

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

không có giá này đâu Nhất Son , nếu 50k/1kg, đại gia hốt hết găm hàng chờ thời à , vì ứng dụng nhiều chứ không phải CNC. Nhưng nhiều quá thì giá cũng có thể có 200K/1kg

----------


## Nam CNC

Vẫn có cái ngon , ray con lăn trong đó luôn , thấy có ít cây cấp chính xác cao của THK và NSK , chịu khó lựa hớt bọt nhé , em tin sau vài ngày hớt bọt sẽ có số lượng lớn ra ngoài HN. 


Nhưng AC servo này chỉ 1000rpm ở 67hz , như vậy nếu 200Hz vẫn là 3000rpm, nhưng đưa lên 3000rpm như vậy nó dễ không ? con này chạy lâu nó bốc khói không Ga Con ?

----------


## nhatson

> không có giá này đâu Nhất Son , nếu 50k/1kg, đại gia hốt hết găm hàng chờ thời à , vì ứng dụng nhiều chứ không phải CNC. Nhưng nhiều quá thì giá cũng có thể có 200K/1kg


có lí có lí

----------


## nhatson

> Vẫn có cái ngon , ray con lăn trong đó luôn , thấy có ít cây cấp chính xác cao của THK và NSK , chịu khó lựa hớt bọt nhé , em tin sau vài ngày hớt bọt sẽ có số lượng lớn ra ngoài HN. 
> 
> 
> Nhưng AC servo này chỉ 1000rpm ở 67hz , như vậy nếu 200Hz vẫn là 3000rpm, nhưng đưa lên 3000rpm như vậy nó dễ không ? con này chạy lâu nó bốc khói không Ga Con ?


trời đất, dựa vào dâu anh xác định 1000rpm là 67h?

----------


## Nam CNC

trên cái mạc nó ghi chú Linh ơi , em đâu dám bịa ra. Con đó 3 pha đấu sao, 200V, 1000rpm, 67hz.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Em nghĩ chạy đến 2.000rpm chắc chắn Ok, chạy 3000rpm (gấp 3 lần danh định) thì em không dám.

Chạy máy tiện trực tiếp cỡ đó ngon rồi ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## audiophilevn

> cnc bão hòa, dám có giá này lắm ah


Vậy mà đi NT hay Ta uyên nó vẫn giá trên trời, hỏi xong rồi chạy mất dép

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nào đi đạp đụng mấy cái driver MR J2S dòng A(loại nào cũng được, 30W, 50W, 100W...) mua giúp 2 cái nhé. Rất rất cám ơn nha

----------


## Nam CNC

có thì cũng có nhưng em không biết test sống chết nên không dám rớ , em mù tịt về điện tử đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

> có thì cũng có nhưng em không biết test sống chết nên không dám rớ , em mù tịt về điện tử đó.


Ôi bác Nam chết cũng được, không sao mien là hắn chưa nát là được.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác nào đi đạp đụng mấy cái driver MR J2S dòng A(loại nào cũng được, 30W, 50W, 100W...) mua giúp 2 cái nhé. Rất rất cám ơn nha


Dưới 100w chỉ có duy nhất driver MR-J2s-10A thôi bác ợ. Đổi với mình bộ 400w đi bác  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Dưới 100w chỉ có duy nhất driver MR-J2s-10A thôi bác ợ. Đổi với mình bộ 400w đi bác


Ôi bác mình mua mớ bán ký thôi chứ có cần hắn song đâu bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

được để em me me nó xé lẻ em mua cho nhé, sống chết có số em không chịu trách nhiệm.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ahdvip

nay trên đường về tranh thử lướt qua bãi tí, thấy mấy cái trục X khủng bố rã từ máy CNC ra nhìn đã thật, nghĩ mình mà có tiền là lụm cái bự về làm con phay giường luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mấy cái vai này bác Luyến chơi tốt  :Smile: )

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuyên1982

> nay trên đường về tranh thử lướt qua bãi tí, thấy mấy cái trục X khủng bố rã từ máy CNC ra nhìn đã thật, nghĩ mình mà có tiền là lụm cái bự về làm con phay giường luôn


em nó ở bãi nào vậy bác, dài khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bác đức.

----------


## ahdvip

> em nó ở bãi nào vậy bác, dài khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bác đức.


Kho 7 nha. Em khoảng khoảng thì tầm 5m

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

> Kho 7 nha. Em khoảng khoảng thì tầm 5m


ohô đúng cái em đang cần hehe, mà bãi nó bán ký hay như nào bác? em nó tầm nhiêu ký?

----------


## Nam CNC

giá ve chai thu mua tầm 3.5K/1kg , tới tại chổ lấy thì bác tính sao thì tính thôi.

----------


## ahdvip

> ohô đúng cái em đang cần hehe, mà bãi nó bán ký hay như nào bác? em nó tầm nhiêu ký?


Cần thì đi hốt nhanh chứ không nó nấu sắt trong nay mai đó, mấy đồ bự này nó rã ra thế này là chuẩn bị cho vào lò rồi  :Big Grin: . Bán kg thôi, em nghĩ rẻ vì chả mấy ai mua. Em ham lắm luôn mà không có $

----------


## terminaterx300

sắt hàn thì phải, khả năng là chạy thanh răng  :Cool:

----------


## thuyên1982

cảm ơn bác mai em chạy lên coi phát vừa là hốt luôn cho rồi. mà em nó bắt ray bao nhiêu bác có biết không?

----------


## ahdvip

> sắt hàn thì phải, khả năng là chạy thanh răng


Mấy con máy dạng này nó toàn xài vitme chà bá lửa ko à anh. mặt trước bắt ray, mặt trên có chỗ mắt gối vitme, mặt dưới có mặt bích bắt vào vai.

----------


## ahdvip

> cảm ơn bác mai em chạy lên coi phát vừa là hốt luôn cho rồi. mà em nó bắt ray bao nhiêu bác có biết không?


em ko đo chính xác nhưng bèo nhất là 45

----------


## terminaterx300

> em ko đo chính xác nhưng bèo nhất là 45


kinh vãi .................... chắc mai cũng phải qua ngó cái xem thế nào  :Wink:  ve chai đang rẻ

----------


## ahdvip

> kinh vãi .................... chắc mai cũng phải qua ngó cái xem thế nào  ve chai đang rẻ


đoán thôi, chứ túi hổng có tiền nên dòm cái rồi đi chứ ko có đo thử  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuyên1982

á nếu mua được bằng giá ve chai thì ngon gì bằng. vợ em mới bán mấy tấn ve chai có 3k /kg àh. em này kịch kim chắc không hơn hai tấn đâu bác nhỉ?

----------


## Ga con

Lâu lâu em có hỏi thì sắt đó bán khoảng 20k/kg, giờ chắc xuống dưới 10k/kg là vừa.
Chả hiểu thế nào ông bạn bảo gang vẫn còn được 8.5k/kg kìa anh.

Mấy cái dầm này đa số của robot gắp phôi trên máy ép nhựa. Bãi chú Long này chuyên về máy công cụ, còn kế bên thì chuyên rã máy nhựa, mấy cái tay như này nó đi kèm máy ép nhựa cũng hay gặp lắm. Hôm trước em cũng thỉnh được 1 cái tầm 2000x250x170 dày 8mm nặng hơn 100kg và 1 cái nhỏ hơn chút, đang để dành lên con máy gỗ cho vui.

Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

> Lâu lâu em có hỏi thì sắt đó bán khoảng 20k/kg, giờ chắc xuống dưới 10k/kg là vừa.
> Chả hiểu thế nào ông bạn bảo gang vẫn còn được 8.5k/kg kìa anh.
> 
> Mấy cái dầm này đa số của robot gắp phôi trên máy ép nhựa. Bãi chú Long này chuyên về máy công cụ, còn kế bên thì chuyên rã máy nhựa, mấy cái tay như này nó đi kèm máy ép nhựa cũng hay gặp lắm. Hôm trước em cũng thỉnh được 1 cái tầm 2000x250x170 dày 8mm nặng hơn 100kg và 1 cái nhỏ hơn chút, đang để dành lên con máy gỗ cho vưi.
> 
> Thanks.


Giờ mà còn chú Long gì chời, sang hết cho ông Q lâu rồi, chỗ này là phía trong nữa, còn vào trong cùng bên trái, chỗ bà P cũ cũng rã mấy bàn máy gỗ khủng long đẹp tuyệt trần, trước mê mấy món này cực, giờ nhìn là chạy mất dép

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Giờ mà còn chú Long gì chời, sang hết cho ông Q lâu rồi, chỗ này là phía trong nữa, còn vào trong cùng bên trái, chỗ bà P cũ cũng rã mấy bàn máy gỗ khủng long đẹp tuyệt trần, trước mê mấy món này cực, giờ nhìn là chạy mất dép


cụ đi giày ko, có dép đâu mờ mất  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Luyến

tình hình cục sắt này thế nào rồi ạ. đã có bác nào ra xem trực tiép chưa? em nóng ruột hóng hớt thông tin các bác quá  :Big Grin: 





> mấy cái vai này bác Luyến chơi tốt )


em cũng thèm lắm ah nhưng mà em ở xa quá đành chịu thôi.

----------


## ahdvip

2 bộ này sắt tấm 10mm hàn nha, bên trong hàn gân tăng cứng cả mớ. Để làm được 2 cây này cũng phê lắm chứ chẳng chơi đâu, nhất là mình hàn xong nó còn cong vênh.

----------


## terminaterx300

bọn nó chuyên nghiệp có khung gá nên hàn ít giựt như mình làm lắm ............ chú cứ tưởng tượng cái khung xe máy mà giựt thì vứt chứ sao chạy, nó hàn xong chạy luôn á :Cool:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bà con nào làm máy khủng thì nhanh tay đi, ở xa thì bao chiếc cẩu chở về, thấy nó xẻ thịt mà tiếc  :Smile: )

----------


## ahdvip

em thấy là em ghiền liền, dài thòn mà thẳng băng, phay sẵn sàng nữa. Mỗi tội vào hỏi cha bán hét 15k/kg.

----------


## thuyên1982

báo cáo em mới lên thăm em nó. nặng 1.2t giá nó hét 15k/kg. gấp đôi giá sắt mới. em tạm thời quay về cái đã

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em thấy 10k mua vẫn dc, nhà ko có chổ dựng máy, có mua 1 cái về làm con máy mài lưỡi chấn, lưỡi dao kiếm tiền cafe ngay.

----------


## thuyên1982

> em thấy 10k mua vẫn dc, nhà ko có chổ dựng máy, có mua 1 cái về làm con máy mài lưỡi chấn, lưỡi dao kiếm tiền cafe ngay.


10k mua được bác àh nhưng 15k thì ngang với em mua hộp 300x300x10 ly xe chở đi phay đúng thiết kế, kích thước, tổng cộng chưa tới 20t.

----------


## Luyến

> em thấy 10k mua vẫn dc, nhà ko có chổ dựng máy, có mua 1 cái về làm con máy mài lưỡi chấn, lưỡi dao kiếm tiền cafe ngay.


làm máy mài thì ngon. máy phay em e là hổng được. mỏng quá cụ ah phay nó ko đầm

----------


## Luyến

Mục sở thị cái cục sắt mới thấy nó dài thật  :Big Grin:

----------

hungdn, nhatson, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Trời.. vì cái cụ sắc này mà ghé sg à? Công nhận sức hút mãnh liệt thật.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Hehe bác thấy e có khùng ko?

----------

hungdn, solero

----------


## ngocsut

đây là cái củ j các bác ơi, gần chục cân inox nặng vãi, mác nó ghi là synchro spindle NCPZ 010077 - 60 mà e tìm datashit mà hổng thấy  :Confused:

----------


## Nam CNC

con này nếu không lầm nó từ bãi Q8 đi ra , được tháo ra từ cái máy cắt đĩa wafer thì phải .

Gốc em nó xài đệm khí , air bearing , đầu gắn đĩa cắt kim cương , em thấy mà không dám mua vì chỉ tốn tiền , tốn cái máy nén khí , tốn công sức tìm drive cho nó , còn không phải tìm được cái biến tần lái được mấy em lõi nam châm. Nói tóm lại bác chủ nên cất vào tủ thì hơn vì em này chỉ có giá trị sưu tầm cho đầy bộ sưu tập thôi ạ.

----------


## ngocsut

vậy ra nguyên lý em nó cũng dạng PM motor ạ, thế thì em có cơ hội lái thử rồi, chỉ cần tìm ra thông số điện là ok  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Nếu đúng thế thì vài năm trước chỗ bãi tay DL ở Ao Đôi có đến cả vài tấn hàng này, cuối cũng bán sắt vụn hết.

Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe bác thấy e có khùng ko?


Chỉ thấy khủng chứ khg khùng, mai mốt về quê vợ Trực Ninh ghé bác L học hỏi  :Smile:

----------


## solero

> Chỉ thấy khủng chứ khg khùng, mai mốt về quê vợ Trực Ninh ghé bác L học hỏi


Vợ cụ quê Nam Định ạ. Cùng quê em rồi hí hí.

----------


## Diyodira

> Vợ cụ quê Nam Định ạ. Cùng quê em rồi hí hí.


Đúng hàng Lam Định bác ơi   :Smile: ))

----------


## Luyến

> Chỉ thấy khủng chứ khg khùng, mai mốt về quê vợ Trực Ninh ghé bác L học hỏi


Hehe e mời bác đến chơi ạ. 

Có chút thông tin nữa của cái trục x dài 6,4m này là nó được tháo ra từ 2 cái máy gỗ ở trong khu vực ao đôi. Em đã vào tận nơi để xem cái bệ máy. Nặng 6t hỏi giá 7k/kg nhưng hổng giám mua vì cái bệ đó chẳng được việc gì .

----------


## culitruong

Có người quen gửi vài cái hình hỏi tớ máy gì, tớ thua luôn:





Mớ này thì biết ai có nhu cầu thì tớ cho sdt liên lạc rồi tự sướng với nhau :

----------


## Nam CNC

thông tin Trong Q8 có 2 bộ combo THK , nguyên bộ gang đúc , được rã từ máy cắt mạch điện tử , dư sức cho máy cnc kim loại sắt thép.

bộ dài , hành trình tầm 500 , ray 25 , visme 20 , ren 10 , bệ gang đúc hoàn chỉnh , cực ngon , nặng hơn 100kg , nằm chổ chị Phượng.

bộ ngắn , hành trình tầm 250mm , ray 30 , visme 25 ren 5 , bệ gang đúc , nặng tầm 200kg , giá 5 tr mới bán ( ai dẻo miệng mua rẻ hơn ) , nẳm chổ bến du thuyền đang rã máy hehehe , mua cái này xin cái bệ đá phía dưới về làm cái bàn đánh cờ cũng ok lắm ( bệ đá chắc 500kg , kích thước khá to )

Cả 2 bộ cấp chính xác cao , tải nặng , có cơ cấu ép ray , độ chuẩn chắc phải chuẩn micro , khoảng cách đầu cuối 2 block trượt rất xa tầm 300mm . nếu mua được 2 bộ và cái bệ đá , các bác có được cơ cấu chữ T vuông góc và song song mặt tuyệt vời , chỉ còn cái bộ Z gá trên cái bộ 250mm nữa là xong cái máy CNC ăn sắt ngay.

----------

inhainha, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Ôi thế là vẫn chưa có thông tin về collet, buồn nhẩy  :Frown:

----------


## inhainha

> thông tin Trong Q8 có 2 bộ combo THK , nguyên bộ gang đúc , được rã từ máy cắt mạch điện tử , dư sức cho máy cnc kim loại sắt thép.
> 
> bộ dài , hành trình tầm 500 , ray 25 , visme 20 , ren 10 , bệ gang đúc hoàn chỉnh , cực ngon , nặng hơn 100kg , nằm chổ chị Phượng.
> 
> bộ ngắn , hành trình tầm 250mm , ray 30 , visme 25 ren 5 , bệ gang đúc , nặng tầm 200kg , giá 5 tr mới bán ( ai dẻo miệng mua rẻ hơn ) , nẳm chổ bến du thuyền đang rã máy hehehe , mua cái này xin cái bệ đá phía dưới về làm cái bàn đánh cờ cũng ok lắm ( bệ đá chắc 500kg , kích thước khá to )
> 
> Cả 2 bộ cấp chính xác cao , tải nặng , có cơ cấu ép ray , độ chuẩn chắc phải chuẩn micro , khoảng cách đầu cuối 2 block trượt rất xa tầm 300mm . nếu mua được 2 bộ và cái bệ đá , các bác có được cơ cấu chữ T vuông góc và song song mặt tuyệt vời , chỉ còn cái bộ Z gá trên cái bộ 250mm nữa là xong cái máy CNC ăn sắt ngay.


Bộ dài mà nhẹ hơn bộ ngắn khi dựng lên có vẻ tréo ngoe bác nhỉ. Bác cho xin tí hình đi

----------


## Nam CNC

em không có bán , bác tự vào bãi mà xem đi , lười  thấy ớn , nếu đi không được nhờ em bác đi vậy.

----------

inhainha

----------


## nhatson

> thông tin Trong Q8 có 2 bộ combo THK , nguyên bộ gang đúc , được rã từ máy cắt mạch điện tử , dư sức cho máy cnc kim loại sắt thép.
> 
> bộ dài , hành trình tầm 500 , ray 25 , visme 20 , ren 10 , bệ gang đúc hoàn chỉnh , cực ngon , nặng hơn 100kg , nằm chổ chị Phượng.
> 
> bộ ngắn , hành trình tầm 250mm , ray 30 , visme 25 ren 5 , bệ gang đúc , nặng tầm 200kg , giá 5 tr mới bán ( ai dẻo miệng mua rẻ hơn ) , nẳm chổ bến du thuyền đang rã máy hehehe , mua cái này xin cái bệ đá phía dưới về làm cái bàn đánh cờ cũng ok lắm ( bệ đá chắc 500kg , kích thước khá to )
> 
> Cả 2 bộ cấp chính xác cao , tải nặng , có cơ cấu ép ray , độ chuẩn chắc phải chuẩn micro , khoảng cách đầu cuối 2 block trượt rất xa tầm 300mm . nếu mua được 2 bộ và cái bệ đá , các bác có được cơ cấu chữ T vuông góc và song song mặt tuyệt vời , chỉ còn cái bộ Z gá trên cái bộ 250mm nữa là xong cái máy CNC ăn sắt ngay.


hum wa ra ko thấy gì hết  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

ai biết được thông tin của tui nó nóng nên 2 cái món đó nó bay nhanh, với lại 2 cái món đó được cất ở chổ hiểm , chú muốn mua không tui giúp cho, anh em thân tình thì lo được.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bộ dài có người hốt rồi đó anh Nam  :Smile: )

----------


## hoahong102

hôm nay cả sáng đi hỏi ở chợ trời HN tìm collet YCC 10 -10 và YCC 13-12 tìm đỏ mắt thấy mấy cái mà không đúng thứ mìn cần thấy mỗi mấy cái YCC 20 chả để ý  dao mấy, 2 cái Ycc 13/10 và 11 mua cái 10 lúc đầu bảo 50k thấy mình cần mà nói hớ đồ nhật cũ nó cất rùi hét đủ 150k mới bán tức quá, còn mấy cái OH với AA chả biết loại ấy có vừa ko
ai bít ở đâu nhều YCC hú tiếng nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

Hà Nội mà tìm collet nội địa japan thì chịu chết.



Hôm nay vào thăm bãi Quận 8 , hàng nó ứ ra , chẳng còn xung như ngày trước nữa , chắc có lẽ anh em hiểu nhiều hơn , biết tìm chổ hàng ngon giá rẻ mà mua. Em thì theo thói quen , ghé bãi này hoài do gần nhà , đôi lúc lượn qua lượn lại mua cái thứ gì chẳng ai hiều , nên vẫn mua được mấy món mình thích giá rẻ.

***Bãi cha Quẹo mới về ray và visme , hàng to to , bé bé , dài mấy mét cũng có , nhưng cái giá thì không tốt bằng anh em mua đâu đó đem lên đây bán luôn , nhưng được 1 cái anh em nào cần hàng gì mà chổ khác không có thì chịu khó vào tham quan biết đâu có thứ mình cần, thứ 2 có cái thùng hàng khí nén đời mới , em thấy toàn van hay cảm biến khí nén xài hàng điện tử, chẳng biết nhiều nên lượn luôn.

*** Bãi chú Long phía ngoài thì có thấy trượt và visme mini , chịu khó mò tìm được hàng ngon , giá thấp hơn cha quẹo tầm 50K cho 1 kg.

*** Anh em nào thích khung , eke sắt thì chịu khó lượn vào cái góc hóc bà tó bến đò trong ấy , thấy đang rã mấy cái máy kéo lụa , thấy mấy cái khung , eke vất lăn lóc .
***Sắt tấm 500x500 dày 12-14mm phay phẳng 2 mặt , rất ít lổ ốc , rất đẹp để làm tấm đế máy , bên anh Xệ sún răng ấy , nhớ mua tầm 8K/1kg thôi nhé , bây giờ sắt ve chai có 3.5k/1kg thôi thì trả giá 8K/1kg em thấy chấp nhận được , ông Xệ này dấu dưới gầm ấy , chắc mười mấy tấm.


 thời buổi trầm lắng , hàng lềnh khênh nhưng khách thì vắng teo, lượn lờ theo thói quen chứ chẳng mua bao nhiêu.


@ Gà con , tình hình anh có mua cái con động cơ AC servo panasonic gì mà anh kể , nó quay 1000rpm , 66.7hz , 230V , về suy nghĩ cách gì cho nó chạy chơi cho vui , vì anh Xệ bán rẻ quá , 25K/1kg nên mua giúp anh chơi , anh nhớ mang máng em có nói bên mr Dân có cái drive của nó , anh chẳng biết cái nào , con của anh mua là 3.2Kw ấy , to chà bá , không biết test nó có rớt CP tổng của nhà không nữa hehehe.


Ai nghiên cứu không , tui cho mượn , chú Nhat Son ? Gamo ? Gà con ? CKD ???..... cùng lắm kêu CBNN DIY vào chiếc xe đạp của bà vợ cho bả tập thể dục giảm mỡ , còn mình thì câu điện xạc bình ắc-quy

----------

Ga con, Gamo, katerman, ngocsut, nhatson, ppgas, sieunhim

----------


## nhatson

cũng máu, nhưng đang nợ vụ spindle, xong roài mới dám mượn típ  :Frown:

----------


## huanpt

sáng nay tớ được nghỉ họp, thế là qua chú Quẹo lấy được mấy cái này. Tính làm cái bàn học cho con.



Và 1 ít linh kiện xịn, toàn Wima, dale và takman, nichicon

----------


## Gamo

> sáng nay tớ được nghỉ họp, thế là qua chú Quẹo lấy được mấy cái này. Tính làm cái bàn học cho con.
> 
> 
> 
> Và 1 ít linh kiện xịn, toàn Wima, dale và takman, nichicon


Ui giời, để em tặng anh cái bàn học, anh cho em 2 cái chân ngoài cùng nhé :x :x :x

----------


## ngocsut

> Hà Nội mà tìm collet nội địa japan thì chịu chết.
> 
> 
> 
> Hôm nay vào thăm bãi Quận 8 , hàng nó ứ ra , chẳng còn xung như ngày trước nữa , chắc có lẽ anh em hiểu nhiều hơn , biết tìm chổ hàng ngon giá rẻ mà mua. Em thì theo thói quen , ghé bãi này hoài do gần nhà , đôi lúc lượn qua lượn lại mua cái thứ gì chẳng ai hiều , nên vẫn mua được mấy món mình thích giá rẻ.
> 
> ***Bãi cha Quẹo mới về ray và visme , hàng to to , bé bé , dài mấy mét cũng có , nhưng cái giá thì không tốt bằng anh em mua đâu đó đem lên đây bán luôn , nhưng được 1 cái anh em nào cần hàng gì mà chổ khác không có thì chịu khó vào tham quan biết đâu có thứ mình cần, thứ 2 có cái thùng hàng khí nén đời mới , em thấy toàn van hay cảm biến khí nén xài hàng điện tử, chẳng biết nhiều nên lượn luôn.
> 
> *** Bãi chú Long phía ngoài thì có thấy trượt và visme mini , chịu khó mò tìm được hàng ngon , giá thấp hơn cha quẹo tầm 50K cho 1 kg.
> ...


em vào bãi q8 với ao đôi 1 lần mà mê ko muốn về luôn bác Nam, ngoài HN chán chết chả có bãi nào
mà cái con servo sao bác ko lấy con V1000 mà kéo

----------


## Nam CNC

con động cơ đó 3.2kw , bác biết rồi đó , biến tần điều khiển mấy em AC servo toàn ngốn max ampere của biến tần không à , em không có biến tần khủng khủng mà lái được AC servo , mà có lái sợ nó rớt CP . Rãnh em chở em nó ra chợ VV nhờ bạn bè lấy biến tần khủng khủng test quay chơi , mà quay xong rồi làm gì nữa ta ? em đứng hình.

----------


## inhainha

> con động cơ đó 3.2kw , bác biết rồi đó , biến tần điều khiển mấy em AC servo toàn ngốn max ampere của biến tần không à , em không có biến tần khủng khủng mà lái được AC servo , mà có lái sợ nó rớt CP . Rãnh em chở em nó ra chợ VV nhờ bạn bè lấy biến tần khủng khủng test quay chơi , mà quay xong rồi làm gì nữa ta ? em đứng hình.


Cho xin cái mã con panasonic này đi bác Nam. Nếu hợp mình hốt lại nhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Bác Nam có biết ngoài V, A1000 ra các hãng khác có dòng vector điều khiển PM motor không ạ. với lại bác có kinh nghiệm dò thông số Voltage constant V/1000-min không, e có con motor không tìm ra đc datasheet nên nhập đại thông số, toàn bị lỗi Step out  :Frown:

----------


## Ga con

Bác Nam còn xài con Toshiba VFS11 kìa bác, chạy PM đến 500Hz hay 600Hz gì đó. Ngon hơn thì tìm VFS15.
Mitsu thì em đã dùng A700, nhưng chạy PM đến 120Hz thôi. Theo đánh giá ngon hơn V1000 hay Toshiba trên. Ngon hơn thì kiếm A800 nhưng dòng này mới quá chưa ra bãi.

@ anh Nam: con motor có hollow shaft đó dùng để quay đai ốc (thay vì quay vít me) là ngon nhất. E có driver có thể chơi được cái đó nhưng ngặt nỗi nó cũng có motor đi theo. Còn loại nữa kéo được nhưng đời hơi cũ nên chạy không ngon. Ngoài ra có thể đổi enc thành resolver để chạy với nhiều loại driver khác nữa.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ngocsut

vfs em thấy là chuyên trị induction motor mà chơi luôn cả PM được sao bác gà con  :Confused:  còn kiếm đâu ra mấy con PM chạy tốc độ bàn thờ vậy nữa. misu nhiều tính năng nhưng nếu chạy không điều khiển vị trí mà chỉ đến 200hz thì thấp quá, e rằng thua thằng A1000 vì e suy từ con V1000 lái 1 em PM ~1kw đủ tốc 4500rpm~ 225hz ko vấn đề gì (chả biết có đúng ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luyến

Ac servo 3.2 kw của cụ Nam to chà bá mà chở đi chở lại VV sao trời, Khéo không lại sụn lưng ah. Em mới đồng nát về 1 em 1.9kw mà thấy ớn lắm rồi

----------


## Ga con

He he, ra lúc nãy anh gọi em vụ này.

Con 1.9kW này thì mấy con kia không có cửa so với nó đâu anh. Con của anh Nam ngon lắm nặng bằng phân nửa thôi. Nó giải nhiệt tốt nên chạy cả ngày vẫn không sao, thế nên em mới tính làm spindle.

@bác Ngocsut: 120Hz cũng không chậm đâu cụ. Mitsu A700 em chưa so với Yas A1000 (chưa có để thử) chứ V1000 thì nó hơn đứt ạ, mà phải so với dòng A mới cùng cấp. Con V1000 lái PM thì công suất bé thôi, loại khó khó chỉnh mệt luôn vẫn không ngon, chạy dừng hay alarm + giật. 

Ngày xưa em dùng con Siemens chạy mù với motor Sanyo, lên max 650Hz vẫn OK.

Thanks.

----------


## ngocsut

> He he, ra lúc nãy anh gọi em vụ này.
> 
> Con 1.9kW này thì mấy con kia không có cửa so với nó đâu anh. Con của anh Nam ngon lắm nặng bằng phân nửa thôi. Nó giải nhiệt tốt nên chạy cả ngày vẫn không sao, thế nên em mới tính làm spindle.
> 
> @bác Ngocsut: 120Hz cũng không chậm đâu cụ. Mitsu A700 em chưa so với Yas A1000 (chưa có để thử) chứ V1000 thì nó hơn đứt ạ, mà phải so với dòng A mới cùng cấp. Con V1000 lái PM thì công suất bé thôi, loại khó khó chỉnh mệt luôn vẫn không ngon, chạy dừng hay alarm + giật. 
> 
> Ngày xưa em dùng con Siemens chạy mù với motor Sanyo, lên max 650Hz vẫn OK.
> 
> Thanks.


a vụ dừng giật thì em biết rồi, bác để ramp to stop thì giật muốn lật mình luôn. bác chỉnh chế độ coast to stop nhé, dừng êm như chưa từng chạy luôn  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Đâu có đâu bác, Coast hay Ramp chỉ khác dừng thôi, còn mình nói khi chạy thì bó tay. Với lại khi giảm tốc nó cũng thế, chỉnh thời gian lê thê mà không cải thiện gì nhiều, pull out current chỉnh cũng chả thấy thay đổi mấy, chỉ không tới nỗi lật mình như bác  :Big Grin: . 

Con biến tần 2k2 V1000 bác chạy motor chừng 1-1.5kw trở xuống, còn trên một chút chỉnh kiểu gì cũng không ổn. Tăng giảm áp danh định dòng vẫn thế, không thay đổi gì nhiều. Còn Mitsu A700 thì ngon hơn vụ này nhưng giới hạn tần số. Em mua con V1000 từ khoảng 3 năm nay rồi, dùng test linh tinh thôi rồi vứt xó. Còn A700 thì bán rồi  :Big Grin: . Giờ đang săn con A800 mà hàng còn mới nên chưa ra bãi.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

ngoài bãi dương bá trạc còn 4 con 2.2kw kìa , anh em ham hố ra hốt đi.

----------


## Luyến

có phải con pana vỏ nhôm có lỗ xuyên tâm không anh Nam?

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác đó bác Luyến.

----------


## Luyến

> chính xác đó bác Luyến.


động cơ đó nhà em có 4 cái động cơ 2.2kw mã AC SERVO MFA250LE4NSJ. nhưng em ko tra đươc driver của nó. anh có tài liệu của nó ko ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này hỏi ông Ga con đó , nghe hắn nói cái cửa hàng kế bên có 2 cái drive , chẳng biết của con nào. Anh mua về cho cha CBNN chế máy phát điện chạy gió chơi thôi.

----------


## terminaterx300

con này đời cũ, chạy 14+1 như mitsu Mr-J.
Bạn nào có driver chạy ké Hall thì okay  :Cool:

----------


## Luyến

> con này đời cũ, chạy 14+1 như mitsu Mr-J.
> Bạn nào có driver chạy ké Hall thì okay


em muốn kiếm driver đồng bộ với nó cho dễ dùng cụ ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> em muốn kiếm driver đồng bộ với nó cho dễ dùng cụ ạ.


driver zin hình như analog àh  :Cool:

----------


## Ga con

Không phải analog đâu ku, driver dòng này là DV80X, chạy được tất cả các chế độ.
Anh cần manual đời nào PM em có khi có đó.

Con của anh Nam đời mới hơn, tùy cái encoder ngoài mà có con em đọc đến đời Minas A lận.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Không phải analog đâu ku, driver dòng này là DV80X, chạy được tất cả các chế độ.
> Anh cần manual đời nào PM em có khi có đó.
> 
> Con của anh Nam đời mới hơn, tùy cái encoder ngoài mà có con em đọc đến đời Minas A lận.
> 
> Thanks.


ko bik có liên quan gì tới con này ko, thấy nó lên Minas luôn rồi thì phải

----------

Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Tất cả các driver của Pana đều có tên là Minas hết, trừ cái panadas là đời cổ chạy analog.
Mình có vài cái manual mấy dòng cũ cũ này thôi.



Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

theo hướng dẫn của bác Phúc em tìm mấy con driver dòng. APD-VS, APD-VN, APD-V3S của Ls nhưng chát ạ. trên dưới 20 củ  :Big Grin:  tạm thời chưa ưng cái bụng lắm.  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Mấy dòng APD-VS, APD-VN, APD-V3S nếu bác muốn có thể đặt hàng mình. Giá bằng 1/2 giá taobao

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Ai bẩu anh săn hàng mới làm chi. Em bẩu là lùng hàng 2nd chứ  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Mấy dòng APD-VS, APD-VN, APD-V3S nếu bác muốn có thể đặt hàng mình. Giá bằng 1/2 giá taobao


vâng bác em lên xong phần cơ khí đã sau này cần em sẽ liên hệ chỗ bác. thank

----------


## MINHAT

Hôm qua đi bãi ao đôi phia đầu đường vô tí có cái bãi lớn quên xem tên gj rôi ,thấy đang rã mấy cái máy nhỏ nhỏ của nhật nhìn mới keng ,có rất nhiều rai và vitme như mới luôn nhìn phát thèm mà hỏi nó ko bán vì chủ nó chưa về,nghe nói mai mới về bác nào ở gần đó tranh thủ hốt nhiều nhiều về chia lạy cho a e xài với. Mình ơ xa quá lại ko có tg.tức
À quên nưa có rất nhiều servo loại 200w đẹp long lanh luôn

----------


## Ga con

Bãi của cha TW đó thì nhìn là một chuỵên, còn mua là chuyện khác bác ạ.
 Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Mua cả mớ thì hốt được.. còn mua in ít thì miễn bàn.. đợi nó có hứng bán chắc có nước râu dài tới cổ.

----------


## hung1706

bãi cha mập đài loan bán hàng chảnh chọe, giá bán cả sọt chứ ko bán lẻ bác ợ. Mà nghe nói mua cả sọt xong về chia ra lại cũng hộc máu chứ ko dễ ăn đâu hehehe

----------


## MINHAT

Hehe thì ra là bai cha tw tai e it đi nên ko biết với lại hôm trước đi cũng ko gặp hắn

----------


## Luyến

Cứ mê mẩn đến đồ chơi siêu tầm mà quyên mất nhà mình thành bãi luôn òi, góc làm việc nho nhỏ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

bãi dương bá trạc đang có ... 1 ít osc analog

----------


## huanpt

Nhiều nhưng chưa bao giờ chịu nổi cái giá của chú Sang.  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Nhiều nhưng chưa bao giờ chịu nổi cái giá của chú Sang.


em ko hỏi giá, ổng đòi bi nhiu ah?

----------


## inhainha

> bãi dương bá trạc đang có ... 1 ít osc analog


Cái chồng bên trái là cái gì vậy bác?

----------


## Tuấn

bãi Tam trinh có mấy bộ trượt mang cá, chả biết dỡ ở máy phay hay mài chi đó. Hành trình khoảng 200, nặng 181kg, giá 15k/kg. Có khử rơ này nọ ạ.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> bãi Tam trinh có mấy bộ trượt mang cá, chả biết dỡ ở máy phay hay mài chi đó. Hành trình khoảng 200, nặng 181kg, giá 15k/kg. Có khử rơ này nọ ạ.


bãi Tam Trinh ở chỗ nào z ạ?

----------


## linhdt1121

Đối diện trạm bơm yên sở cụ ah, cụ cứ thẳng đường tam trinh hướng xuống dưới pháp vân nó nằm bên phải.
Bãi này ít đồ mà chủ bán rắn lắm.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Đối diện trạm bơm yên sở cụ ah, cụ cứ thẳng đường tam trinh hướng xuống dưới pháp vân nó nằm bên phải.
> Bãi này ít đồ mà chủ bán rắn lắm.


Dậy sớm nhẩy.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Đối diện trạm bơm yên sở cụ ah, cụ cứ thẳng đường tam trinh hướng xuống dưới pháp vân nó nằm bên phải.
> Bãi này ít đồ mà chủ bán rắn lắm.


Đầu óc bay bay nên em lộn, nó nằm bên trái theo hướng em chỉ nhé, bên phải là cái trạm bơm.
@ khoa c3. 5h30 là bị thổi còi ròai anh ợ

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## ABCNC

Bãi vỉa hè Cần Thơ có 3 con máy: tiện, phay dạng C và H (ko biết gọi chính xác là gì), đồng giá 25 triệu 1 con, họ nói còn motor (3 pha) 
Con này trục X còn thiếu bộ phận gì đó phải ko các bác?


Con này khá hoàn chỉnh? Chế CNC được ko ạ?


Con máy tiện thì khất quá ko chụp rõ, mâm cập china,...

----------

anlongan

----------


## linhdt1121

Văn môn có cái combo này, cụ nào lấy về làm trục x ok, có chỗ phay phẳng bắt gối đỡ vitme luôn.
Dài khoảng 1,2m.
Hôm em đi trời mưa quá, chủ bãi ko có ở đó nên ko hỏi giá đc

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em đang tìm mua khung máy cnc cũ,có cụ nào biết cho em xin tí thông tin với ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

> Văn môn có cái combo này, cụ nào lấy về làm trục x ok, có chỗ phay phẳng bắt gối đỡ vitme luôn.
> Dài khoảng 1,2m.
> Hôm em đi trời mưa quá, chủ bãi ko có ở đó nên ko hỏi giá đc


hàng của em chưa chở về cụ ạ hehe

----------


## nhatson

hôm nay ra quận 8 thấy về nhiều combo

----------

anhcos

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe q8 ngay bãi chú Long, mà giá chú Long thì ôi thôi...

----------


## Gamo

Các bác tóm lão Nam ấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Hàng có nhiêu cái đẹp thật, có mấy bộ trượt thép, ray LY25 + vít me 25mm quá ngon nhưng giá thì chắc không rớ nổi, hic hic.

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

> đồng nát bây giờ hỗ trợ cho nhiều người thất nghiệp


Bác nói sai rồi người thất nghiệp hỗ trợ cho đồng nát mới đúng  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

Giá trên trời, mặt chai như đít boom may ra giảm đc tí chút

----------


## hung1706

Hehe năm thì mười họa các bác mới mua 1 lần nên giá nó vậy chớ sao (vào mua thường xuyên hay mua cả lô là khác ah  :Big Grin: )
Em thì ghé Q8 tham quan thôi chứ mua thì chỉ toàn mua nhôm thoai kaka

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước mình hỏi mua 100kg, ổng vẫn bán với giá 350K/kg bác ợ >.<

----------


## CKD

Nhìn tướng là biết chém gió rồi..
Mua 100kg về làm chuồng Gà à?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mua về bán cho CKD chứ làm giề?  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

CKD chơi toàn đồ mới mà bán cái gì.
Chỉ có làm chuồn chăn gà thôi keke  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh tui chuẩn bị về 2 bệ , 1 cặp ray , nhìn mặt tui giống thằng ngu mua đồ về nấu gang không ? không mua chịu không nổi.


Nè chú CKD , chú mà không xong bộ khung đi tui đem KR ra bán hết à.

----------


## linhdt1121

Xin phép cho em khai quật cái thớt này.
Sáng mai, 16/3 có bác nào trong sài gòn có kế hoạch đi bãi ko cho em bám càng với, em lớ ngớ ngoài này vào ko biết chỗ nào hết, em đi thăm quan chút.

----------


## Gamo

Khách sạn bác ở đâu?

----------


## biết tuốt

> Khách sạn bác ở đâu?


hệ hệ rủ nhau đi hoteo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

:Big Grin:  lão Tuốt cứ suy bụng ta ra bụng người nhé.... tui chỉ hám gái thui

----------


## linhdt1121

> Khách sạn bác ở đâu?


Em đang ở trần đình xu, phường cô giang, quận 1 bác ui.

----------


## garynguyen

Hai cụ qua công viên 23-9 nhậu là hợp lý. Keke

----------


## Gamo

Lão ấy khoe là tối lão ấy hẹn với bồ nhí rùi bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe cụ Linhdt1121 cứ túm váy cụ Gamo là đc dạo qua các bãi ngay.lần trước e cũng được cụ ấy cho đi 1 vòng.hihi

----------


## linhdt1121

> hehe cụ Linhdt1121 cứ túm váy cụ Gamo là đc dạo qua các bãi ngay.lần trước e cũng được cụ ấy cho đi 1 vòng.hihi


Hôm nay đc mục sở thị bãi đồ trong này roài.
Kết luận: bác nào mua ít về chế cháo cho vui thì mua của các bác bán trên này còn rẻ hơn và có khi còn bảo đảm hơn.

----------


## audiophilevn

> Hôm nay đc mục sở thị bãi đồ trong này roài.
> Kết luận: bác nào mua ít về chế cháo cho vui thì mua của các bác bán trên này còn rẻ hơn và có khi còn bảo đảm hơn.


đi mua hàng bãi bây giờ cứ như đi mua vàng, tốt nhất là đợi các ae trên diễn đàn quăng hàng ra mua thì mới có giá phải chăng

----------


## CKD

Kaka!
Không ít chủ bãi, ngày ngày âm thầm hóng trên này.
Món nào anh em khen phát là lập tức lên giá ngay ạ. Kiểu như stepsyn, alpha, ezi vậy  :Smile: 

Anh em bán hàng trên này thấy giá không rẻ nhưng không đắt  :Smile: .
Không rẻ so với mua ngoài bãi, không đắt so với mua ngoài cửa hàng đồ cũ.

----------


## ktshung

> lão Tuốt cứ suy bụng ta ra bụng người nhé.... tui chỉ hám gái thui


lão Gà hi fi

----------

